# Trimming feet pads and other stuff



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

This morning while my children were doing their school work I layed Rex in my lap and started trimming the hair out of his feet. He was groomed last month on the 17th and it is all back. I used regular hair cutting scissors. This seems to take forever. How are you supposed to do this? I only got 3 of the 4 feet done and he was tired of it, so was I! 
I also started to trim his nails today. How often does this need to be done? He isnt clicking on the floor yet, but they are a good length past the pink. I got one foot done and he was tired of it. 
I scheduled another grooming appointment for the 1st of July, and they do a great job. He just looks so much better when they wash and dry him than when I do. I dont know what they do that is so special. I just feel I could do some of this myself, so I dont have to take him once a month and save a little money! What about sanitary trimming? That is such a delicate area. I dont know how they do it at the groomers. His hair grew back from when the groomer trimmed within a week or two. 
Help!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

For face and sanitary trim I use this mini clipper

For feet hair I use this one

I find that my boys could use a nail clipping after their weekly bath.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I bought a trimmer to do Indy's paws and other areas. I have to do his paws every two weeks same with the sanitary trim. I use the trimmer on his belly and scissors for his bottom and his pee pee. We do his nails at least every two weeks also. We give him a bath once a week with the same shampoo and conditioner that our groomer uses and he smells so nice, then we blow dry and comb/brush him out and he is nice and fluffy..He gets all cleaned up and when we are all done he gives a good shake and his hair parts right down the middle of his back all on it's own


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got the Wahl Stylique trimmer and it works great for foot pads!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I use small timmers as well i trim paws every week or two. Just depends for chester two weeks , chelsey every week her here grows back fast


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 15 2005, 02:55 PM
> *For face and sanitary trim I use this mini clipper
> 
> For feet hair I use this one
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! I finally finished the 4th foot with scissors and that is time consuming that way. I am definately going to add both of those to my things to buy list and see if I can find them around here locally.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I know Petco has the mini clipper, but the price higher. I think it was $20. I've never seen the smaller stylique clippers in any store.


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Bushi had his first at home Hair cut today. My Husband did a good Job. He wasnt able to do his feet. Bushi hate anyone to touch his feet. Bushi hates when we clip his nails to... He will bite you, he bit my husband lol... We got him a lil muzzle for toe cliping to bad he didnt have it on when he bit my husband lol...... No harm done....

His style is Long hair on his legs & Face and the Body short... He Looks 2 cute


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have the Wahl Stylique Trimmer ($ 8.99 at Pet-Edge), the Pocket trimmer ($ 16.59) and the cordless Moser by Wahl. I love the stylique for trimming the paw pads.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 15 2005, 08:05 PM
> *I have the Wahl Stylique Trimmer ($ 8.99 at Pet-Edge), the Pocket trimmer ($ 16.59) and the cordless Moser by Wahl. I love the stylique for trimming the paw pads.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72907*


[/QUOTE]


Those are the same ones I use on Indy the stylique and the pocket trimmer







I got mine at Pet-Edge also, they have great prices and I see the same stuff in stores and on other sites for a lot more money. I love the little robe I got him from there for after his bath, it was only $3.99 and he looks so cute in it. Those trimmers work really well, I am so glad I got them. It makes trimming so much quicker and easier, plus Indy likes them better than when I was using scissors


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 15 2005, 11:55 AM
> *For face and sanitary trim I use this mini clipper
> 
> For feet hair I use this one
> ...


[/QUOTE]




<span style="font-family:Times">what a great idea







. I need to order me one of each..</span>


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e+Jul 3 2005, 05:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style="font-family:Times">what a great idea







. I need to order me one of each..</span>
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77456
[/B][/QUOTE]
They really are time savers! The only problem I had was getting Tic used to the buzzing noise, but after a few trims, he is totally okay with it now


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I ordered those two clippers from PetEdge last week, they haven't come yet, but when they do, I will document my efforts to keep Jack looking clean and well-kept with them!

With photos! and note: I am NOT a professional grooomer! This may be "interesting" for the first few tries!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

So I got the two trimmers recommended in this thread. Today, I tried to trim the red hairs away from Jack's nose with the pencil-shaped one... and he FREAKED OUT. The buzzing apparently is absolutely the scariest thing that's ever happened to him!









So After much persuasion, caressing, and treats, I got to shave his little nose and his red eye-hairs -- it was hard because I didn't want to cut him, so I had to wait until he stopped thrashing about to get his head still enough to do it properly... What a mess!









But now at least he'll have a shot at growing some WHITE hair on his face instead of that red icky... 

I'll try to do his feet pads, feet, and sanitary areas tomorrow ... slowly but surely ....

Poor thing though, he was so scared


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 7 2005, 06:09 PM
> *So I got the two trimmers recommended in this thread.  Today, I tried to trim the red hairs away from Jack's nose with the pencil-shaped one... and he FREAKED OUT.  The buzzing apparently is absolutely the scariest thing that's ever happened to him!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

For the hairs at the corner of their eyes I used small rounded scissors. Catcher tolerates it very well.... You may want to try that if the electric trimmers cause a problem.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink was a little nervous about the buzzing clippers too...
I got him used to it by having them on any time I was cleaning his face/eyes.
After a few times, he let me start using them on his face. Now he lets me use the tiny ones and get really close to his eyes...he is SO still..








Be patient and keep trying...he will come around.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

what do u all use to trim his feet and leg on the front the boys feet look too bushy and i use grooming sissors but it takes a long time any product i csn use?~ Denise


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

bump what is a good tool o use when trimming thier legs? i us a sissor now but they get very sqimmey any suggestions? thanks ~ Denise


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I tried using the mini wahlon their legs, but it looks better when I do it with scissors.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the legs are the very worst part to do, don't you? Jackie (JMM) shared her trick on another Maltese forum a few years ago. Use a 30 or 40 blade with a comb attachment over it. It debulks them so they aren't bushy. Then go back and even them up with scissors.

On Lady's feet I use a Wahl moustache trimmer with a comb attachment. Then, I just trim them in a circle.

I find I do have to touch up the legs for several days afterwards, though. They really are a pain!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

thank you so much lady and peanut , i know the legs are such s pain and when you dont do it right is all uneven , the other day i bathed them both then the following day i did thier bodies then the next day i trimmed the legs paws and face lol alot of work ! ~ Denise


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I just tried cutting the hair that was covering Chulita's feet pads. Her hair almost covers her pads and she is sliding around the house. I had my daughter hold her while I took one foot at a time and cut as much as I can with my cuticle cutter sisscor. Boy let me tell you she did not like it ONE BIT and was putting up quite the fight she was growling like I NEVER EVER heard her do. I see that some of you guys use the Wahl Stylique Trimmers. Is it possible for you to post at least one picture for me showing me how you use them on your fur babies feet? Oh even better a before and after picture. Do you get the hair BETWEEN? 


THANKS

Now I'm thinking of buying the trimmers. When I carry I grab her feet and touch them so she gets use to it and she is getting better with letting me do that so I thought today I would be o.k. to trim her feet pads. Boyb was I wrong. I managed to get 3 done but with alot of restraint from my daughter holding her. It was NOT EASY.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">I don't have a dog, yet, but my breeder told me to get him use to me touching his feet a couple of times before I attempted to cut the hair around the pads. Same thing with trimming nails. Once the dog gets use to you being in those areas, it won't be such a tribulation when the time comes for you to "work" on them. She also told me that you do not have to get everything, just trim around the pads. 

Fortunately for me, she is preparing him for this now so hopefully it won't be too hard for me. Knock on wood. </span>


----------

